# Your Suspended Track "Mount" Design Thoughts????



## Bregar (Jun 4, 2010)

Next step is to design and build the base for supporting the track against our walls. I can not go with a suspended hanging design due to arched 25' ceiling heights but am trying to come up with the best route for building a system that mounts from the side to the walls. With 540 feet wall I do not want to go commercial as can not afford that much plus track plus engine and everthing else. 

I am cosidering building a long rectangle box type of structure maybe out of 2x2's with a 1X6 plank deck that can be screwed to the wall or supported by a shelf bracket of some sort. The front would be open with supports every 8' or so of a 2x2 with a hole drilled through it for a derailment cable strung through it. 

I would be most happy to hear other thought, or emailedl design sketches, or whatever of other and better ways of doing this. 

Thanks - Bill


----------



## Al McEvoy (Jan 3, 2008)

Bill- shelving construction method used is not so much the issue as room layout, doors, planned height of the track shelving, overall layout design- just a loop or will you have any sidings, yards, branch lines etc.. Your description of the long rectangular "box" sections sounds reasonable. Your "derailment fence" supports (2x2) are actually 1.5"x1.5" which scales up to 3 ft x 3 ft in 1:24 scale (approx. the "middle" of the most popular G scales) so that works if they are painted like stone or concrete. Would be great if you could post some photos of the room you intend to use for this.

AL


----------



## jguettler (Apr 17, 2009)

Bill,

I used a bracket and shelf design using wood brackets and plywood.
Here a couple of pictures of my overhead layout in my office. 


















My webpage documenting the building of it is here: WGR Overhead



Jim









http://www.trainweb.org/wgr/Overhead/overhead.html


----------



## Bill4373 (Jan 3, 2008)

You might consider using a layer of homosote (recycled newspaper) between the track and wood. It cuts down the track-on-wood sound.


----------



## Bregar (Jun 4, 2010)

Thanks for the tips, Jim I would like something very similar to what you have but will need an inner derailment barrier of some sort so it doesnt fall to our floor or on a customer. Any thought of how you could attach something to your set up? 

Bill


----------



## jguettler (Apr 17, 2009)

Bill,

On my setup the support bracket is flush with the inner edge of the roadbed.

My first though is to extend the bracket beyond the inner edge of the roadbed. 

Then you could drill into the top of the bracket that extends beyond the roadbed and attach a some type of stanchion/pole to each bracket. 
You could then use the stanchions to string a cable/rope/string/chain to catch any derailments. 

Kind of like the stanchions & chain along the walkways on the side of an engine keep the people from falling off.


Jim


----------



## stanman (Jan 4, 2008)

This video shows some of my wall layout. The support structure is scratch-built. *Wall Layout*


----------



## Bregar (Jun 4, 2010)

Jim thanks, it looks like we have found some iron shelf brackets that will work that I had in stock at Ace. They will support the track and at the end have a hole that we can mount a 6" tall eye bolt through which would support the cable. We can paint these to look like light poles or whatever. Now my only decision is do I need a 8 " or 10" in bracket top as there is a choice? The 10" minus loosing 1 " for the eye bolt may give it enough extra room for clearance or everything we may put up there? I will still use a 1X6 for the track to minimize how much the view is blocked as this will be 9.5 foot up. 

Bill


----------



## Bregar (Jun 4, 2010)

Stan that looks great....I take it you don't hide in the closet very often!! I can give you directions to Wyoming if you want to help with my project!

Bill


----------



## SoCalStu (Dec 27, 2007)

Here's they way I did it. The 'fence' is fishing line and the poles are 1/4" dowel. Painting them makes them less noticable. 

http://i271.photobucket.com/albums/...0199-1.jpg
http://i271.photobucket.com/albums/...0199-1.jpg


----------



## Bregar (Jun 4, 2010)

Looks good, that has some similarities with what we are designing and that gives me that much more info to run with. Thanks!


----------

